# FH Breeding (ihope)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well last night was my birthday so my GF and I went to island pets to see what was in stalk.... To my luck they had recived a bunch of female fh as trade-ins. So I scooped up a lovly lady for a very good price. Both my fh are small so they are in a 22 long devided. Tonight the male started doing his shacking and showing off the fins moves...

Heres a vid from after work today just before the dance of the male:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good peter! Best of luck to you with the breeding. 

And Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome, good luck with the breeding program


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

You will have more fry than you will know what to do with in no time at all. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck Peter! The male looks good!


----------

